# NDTA Taxidermy competition & Wildlife show!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

If anyone is interested in taxidermy or maybe you've been doing it on the side, I would strongly advise you to attend this convention. You will be amazed how much you learn. The gallery will be open to the public both Saturday and Sunday. Hope to see some of you there! Here's the details:

March 8th through 10th, 2007
The 23rd Annual North Dakota Taxidermists Association Wildlife Art Show
Best Western Doublewood Inn, Bismarck, ND
Contact Joe Roll at (701) 663-1803.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Rick,

I plan on attending the event - it's always a blast and you get a few ideas for future mounts.


----------

